# Rules of the Road Crossing into Canada Waters on Lake Erie



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the rules for crossing into Canadian waters to fish on Erie. Seems that a lot of people make sure they have their boat registered with the government, have a valid fishing license and U.S. identification. And I always felt like that would CYA. 

I spoke to a woman from the Canadian CANPASS agency (Custom's office) yesterday and she gave me a different story. She stated that you had to check in with a customs office once entering Canadian waters.......physically. I argued with her for a while on this and didn't get anywhere. Basically you would have to drive to Pelee, or the mainland to check in. I know a lot of people who fish Canada and do not do this. A lot of these guys take there boats the 40 miles or so from the western basin over to Erieau or Wheatley to fish for steelhead, then come back the same day. 

I've been told (by other fisherman) that the Canadian government required you to check in via radio or cell phone, provide your coordinates and where you were, where you were headed, along with information on your vessel and how many on board. 

Can anyone shed some difinitive light on this? I appreciate the insight guys.

I have a BADDDDDDD case of spring fever.....!


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

You can fish in Canadian waters as long as you have a valid Canadian license without checking in as long as you don't put your anchor down. Once your anchor touches bottom your considered on Canadian soil. I would always carry my passport.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

A lot of boaters found out last year that the old way of doing it didn't work anymore. Customs and homeland security were stopping people on reentry to the US and doing complete searches and major harassment with none of them being pleased with the end results. I even know of people that were only fishing near the border that got boarded and searched even though they didn't even come close to looking like a 20-30 year old suicide bomber. I know of no one that got fined or cited but all were chastised and warned not to cross again without proper documentation and notification of authorities.

WBSA will have someone from customs at our March meeting to explain the proper way to cross and what documentation you'll need. If you plan on crossing into Canadian waters to fish it would behoove you to know what George's world is going to require out of you.

It is not the Canadians that are hassling people it is our own government doing it. they must think Osama has a walleye addiction like the rest of us.

Many people crossed without incident last year but my bet is that that will change this year with more and more security people out there.


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

I was told at the boat show buy a border patrol/homeland agent that if you fish in Canadian waters you have to check into customs in the US when you come back. 
I told him what I heard, that if you don't touch soil, you don't have to check in. He told me I was flat wrong, several times!!

Matt


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

DNR told me at the boat show that they have towers along the coast and are putting up many more to see on radar who is out by the line and coming in. He also mentioned that I would find it unbelievable the amount of busts for drugs and other things that is being sought after besides the homeland issue. It is really tightened up.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=85884&highlight=canada


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Dumb govt., they are closing the northern border when we are being invaded from the south.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Really. When's the last time you saw a gaggle of Canadians roofing a house.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Right on Het, are you a fellow carpenter?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Het, I just spit a mouthfull of beer on my keyboard.Your one-liners are awesome.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

SO what is the correct procedure? Does anyone really know? 
Last year I posed this same question, and no one really knew. We made the trip over to Wheatley and on the way back were stopped by the Cost Guard. They were unable to board the boat because we were in 4-5 fters and they were banging our boat all over the place so they let us go on our way. 
I wanted to do it the right way, but I didn't know where to find the right answers.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

neffy85 said:


> SO what is the correct procedure? Does anyone really know?
> Last year I posed this same question, and no one really knew. We made the trip over to Wheatley and on the way back were stopped by the Cost Guard. They were unable to board the boat because we were in 4-5 fters and they were banging our boat all over the place so they let us go on our way.
> I wanted to do it the right way, but I didn't know where to find the right answers.


I posted the link 5 posts back. Het, you crack me up!  We been goosed. Damn, I did notice that they crap on every blade of grass.


----------



## walleyekid (Sep 8, 2007)

I spoke with the US border patrol office last summer and here is the story they gave me. If you plan to fish Canada you need to have an I68 Form filled out and approved. This requires going to the border crossing (bridge, tunnel, etc) to complete the paperwork (someone is available 24 hours / 7 days). They need three passport size color photos of each person and each person needs to be present when the form is filled out. You can purchase an individual permit ($16) or a family permit ($32). This allows you to travel back and forth to Canada via water for recreational purposes including fishing. The person I talked to says without the I68 form you must check in in person every time or they can arrest you and take all your property including the boat.

Here is the website she told me to review.

www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/pleasure_boats/boats/cbbl.xml


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

here's another link for questions:
http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/vacation/ready_set_go/land_travel/qa_travel_docs.xml


----------

